#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > GMAT Exam Preparation Zone >  >  GMAT Previous Year Sample Papers-Exam Format

## jaivinder

As we know GMAT stands for (Graduate Management Admission Test). The test consists of 3 parts which are Quantitative section, the Analytical Writing Assessment, and Verbal Section. Here are two sample papers of GMAT. Download to see exam pattern and marks system of GMAT exam.





  Similar Threads: Sample resume Format GRE Sample Papers and Exam Pattern BSNL JTO Previous Year Solved Question Papers/ Study material/ Sample Papers NTPC Entrance Tests Previous Year/ Sample Question Papers

----------

